# Help buying new monitor and graphic card



## harshk360 (May 28, 2010)

I am assembling a new pc with the following config(PC will be used for movies, music, photoshop, some rendering work and mid-heavy gaming):-

AMD Phenom II X4 945
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
2x2 gb DDR3 Corsair 1333MHz
Cooler Master 690 
Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W
WD Blue Edition 1TB

I need help choosing the monitor and the graphic card. I am thinking of buying a 22 inch monitor - BENQ G2220HD. This monitor has 1920X1080 native resolution. Is this a good choice?

Please suggest me a GPU which can handle all latest games(Assassins creed 2, BF:BC 2, Crysis warhead, batman AA, Metro 2033 etc.) at the native resolution(1920X1080) at medium to high settings with 2XAA and 4XAF.

My budget for the card is RS.10000

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------

Please help folks


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> I am assembling a new pc with the following config(PC will be used for movies, music, photoshop, some rendering work and mid-heavy gaming):-
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 945
> ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
> ...



I would suggest you to go for

AMD phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
Biostar TA 890GXE @ 6.4k if you need crossfire go for MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
Transcend 4G DDR3 1333 @ 5.6k
Corsair vx 450W @ 3.5k (CM EXtreme Series have been considered as Time bomb here )
WD caviar Blue 1TB @ 4k
Dell S2209W LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
Sapphire HD 5770 1GB  @ 9.5k

In case of any budget problem drop ram to 2GB and add 2GB later.Also go for 500GB HDD for 2k. Total 4.5k saved.


----------



## VarDOS (May 28, 2010)

+1

10/chars


----------



## harshk360 (May 28, 2010)

will this be enough to run all those games at 1920X1080 at highest setting


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I would suggest you to go for
> 
> AMD phenom II X6 1055 @ 9.5k
> Biostar TA 890GXE @ 6.4k if you need crossfire go for MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.5k
> ...



nice config. & why normal card? why not the MSI HAWX Edition?



harshk360 said:


> will this be enough to run all those games at 1920X1080 at highest setting



depends on games. but games will run smoothly at high setting at HD resolution. can't just say about the details. its varies from game to game. also at your budget, i think this what you'll get at best.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> will this be enough to run all those games at 1920X1080 at highest setting



I dont think so.But you can play all games in decent settings.For full HD Gaming with all maxed, you need to have atleast HD 5850 1GB @ 15k.
You better go for MSI board mentioned because in future you can add another 5 series card in x8-x8 crossfire mode.


----------



## harshk360 (May 28, 2010)

thnx all......and why the time bomb tag???


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> thnx all......and why the time bomb tag???



cause Cooler master Extreme power have tendency to go off if load applied. so, stay away from them as much as possible & avoid installing one of those unlucky PSU into your system. you may end up paying a bigger price.


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

can u also tell me how to verify whether the products i am buying from nehru place are new and branded and not refurbished

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------

and i decided this now - 

AMD phenom II X6 1055 
MSI 890GXM-G6
Transcend 4G DDR3 1333 
Corsair vx 550W
WD caviar Blue 1TB
BENQ 22 inch 
Cooler Master 690

what is the price of 690 II advanced??

i will be buying a graphic card later when mid range fermi is introduced. (10-15k)

will the vx550 be enough to run this config along with the future card??

also what is the price of hx520 and is it a good psu??


----------



## ankushkool (May 29, 2010)

i ask this everytime... and dont get any ans  why is that all de comparison in digit show AOC as de best monitors... but no one recommends it!


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2010)

^^
I guess the reviewers are Digit are stupid then, AOC is not a high end company. Would never buy it.


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

which is better for gaming - 15 750 setup or phenom x6 1055 setup


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

Go for Dell or Samsung as first choice.AOC is way behind.Here people buy it for cheaper solutions.

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




harshk360 said:


> which is better for gaming - 15 750 setup or phenom x6 1055 setup



WTH?  It even beats i7 930-940 when OCed.Then how came i5 to the picture?

Its miles behind.


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

what is the price of CM 690 II advanced??  and is corsair vx550 good?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> what is the price of CM 690 II advanced??  and is corsair vx550 good?



690 is 4k and 690 II is 5k why do you spend this much on a cabby?
vx550 is the best you can get for your config.


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

just want to show off the cabinet

what is the safe oc limit for x6 1055?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> just want to show off the cabinet
> 
> what is the safe oc limit for x6 1055?



Then you can go for cooler master gladiator @3.2k
- Ventilation on top and side for improved airflow throughout the case
- Top mount 140 fan for better airflow
- Supports up to five 120 mm fans
- Front I/O panel for easy access
- Retaining hole for easy CPU cooler installation
- Cable management for quick cable routing and neatness
- Front fan Blue LED switch

It may reach 3.4GHz in stock.Check the core temperatures and do some stress tests.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> just want to show off the cabinet



to show off get NZXT M59. nothing beats it under 4k.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> what is the safe oc limit for x6 1055?



It depends how far you can take it, what type of cooling you got, how well the motherboard deals with extra current flowing through the circuits, ram type. Far to many parameters to comment straight on.


----------



## harshk360 (May 29, 2010)

the board ajai5777 suggested is crossfire one.......can someone suggest a gud sli one too as i am thinkin of goin with nvidia.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> the board ajai5777 suggested is crossfire one.......can someone suggest a gud sli one too as i am thinkin of goin with nvidia.



AMD & SLI? not possible. though you can try out one of these: 

*1st option:* PowerColor HD 5770 Evolution. onboard is a Lucid Hydra chip. so you can pair it with a GTX460 when it gets released.

*2nd option:* Asus Crosshair III Extreme. it comes with a Lucid Hydra chip too. so ATI + Nvidia.

*xtreview.com/images/asus%20Crosshair%20IV%20extreme%20.jpg


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

> AMD & SLI? not possible.



Ok. i can still use a single nvidia card on MSI 890GXM-G6.

Another question (pardon if i ask too many questions, but i have to get the best in my budget) - which is better for gaming - x6 1055 or x4 965 BE

also, how is gigabyte mobo - GA-880GM-USB3


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 30, 2010)

As of now, X4 965 would be better as till now, not all games are optimized for even 4 cores although they will be in near future. So games optimized for six cores are far away. This also because, although AMD is ahead of Intel in launching 6 core processors, but the markets are mostly shaped by Intel whose 6-core processors are yet to come. The higher clock speed of X4 will be better for gaming. 3.4Ghz is much more than 2.8 Ghz. However, If you are looking for some future proofing, X6 could come in handy although I would suggest going for the X4


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

so the x4 965 BE is better?

how is gigabyte mobo - GA-880GM-USB3??

how can i tell that the components i am buying from nehru place are original and not refurbished.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 30, 2010)

Ask them for sealed packets, never take it if the seal is open. If you get it assembled from them, stay there when they unpack them and put it in. There are high chances of getting the wrong component depending on the shop if you are not careful enough. After the PC is assembled, keep the boxes with you. You can match the serial number on the motherboard, cabinet, keyboard-mouse, RAM etc. with the ones on the boxes. You can also get some information from softwares like CPU-z, GPU-Z, Speccy, SIW etc. Generally if you behave like an informed buyer they'll have less tendency to cheat you for the fear of being caught.


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

thnx Cool Buddy......


but i am again confused....many benchmarks shows that i5 750 is better for gaming.????


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> thnx Cool Buddy......
> 
> 
> but i am again confused....many benchmarks shows that i5 750 is better for gaming.????



*i5:* good gaming at stock speed. NO OC potential using stock cooler. you'll only overheat your processor.
*i7:* nothing beats it in gaming. *SIMPLY THE BEST.*
*X4 965:* better than i5 in gaming. due to high clock speed. also got some OC potential maybe 300Mhz more.
*X4 955:* same as above. just OC potential is 500-600Mhz. but i5 beats it @ stock speed.
*X6 1055T:* bad at gaming at stock speed. even Core Turbo of little help. runs very very cool. high OC potential. however once OC'd, other than i7, nothing comes in its path. 

now decide.


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

m not goin to do serious overclocking(just 200mhz when gaming).... so its x4 965....

thnx for the details Sam.Shab

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------

are there any new intel and amd cpu coming before 31 of next month to confuse me more??

i hope not...atleast then i can decide my cpu choice atleast...coz m buying the system next month.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> m not goin to do serious overclocking(just 200mhz when gaming).... so its x4 965....
> 
> thnx for the details Sam.Shab



my pleasure buddy. but X6 runs cooler than X4s. & OC potential is much more. so think well before simply jumping to X4. if toy sure you'll OC just 200Mhz only or stick to default speed, please don't touch X5. it'll spoil all fun. if you OC more. say 400-500Mhz. X6 way to go.



harshk360 said:


> are there any new intel and amd cpu coming before 31 of next month to confuse me more??
> 
> i hope not...atleast then i can decide my cpu choice atleast...coz m buying the system next month.



Intel already released 2 new processors. however they just are i5 & i7 with higher pricetag & unlocked multiplier. not much of any use. if you OC, answer is simply, you'll need a new heatsink & fan.


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

so cpu fixed....now on to mobo ajai5777 recommended MSI 890GXM-G65...how is the GA-870A-UD3 in comparison......and which is the best board under Rs.7500


----------



## ajai5777 (May 30, 2010)

GA-870A-UD3 may be cheap.It has got x16-x4 crossfire.Its the wastage of 2nd card attached.
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7.2k
It has got x8-x8 crossfire.Its a decent crossfire mode.Under 7.5k it might be the best.


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

but the gigabyte one has better features... such as usb 3X and usb on off etc.

and there is less than 20% chance that i will use crossfire

for me if the board has jam packed features but no crossfire its ok

so give a suggestion now


----------



## ajai5777 (May 30, 2010)

I still recommend X6 1055 over X4 965

X4 965 got 3.4GHz in 4 cores and X6 1055 got 6 physical cores of 2.8 Ghz and 3 of them can go upto 3.3 ghz with turbo core technology.So in less core optimised apps (current games) you will get 3.3 Ghz per core so there wont be much difference.But in future more core optimised games will come and X4 965 will go out of the picture.This is the case of stock speeds.

X6 1055 has got gr8 OC capacity and it'll go much MHz even with stock HSF.Just like my athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz getting 3.3-3.4 in stock HSF.

In multithreaded processing capacity, it beats i7 920-930.So gr8 future proof.

Just have a look at this review. 
Phenom II X6 1055T and 1090T review

Check the benchies of different games -  pages 16-18

X6 1055 and X4 965 performs almost similar in less core optimised games like crysis,farcry 2 etc.X4 965 isnt even in picture in case of Battlefield bad company 2.In that game it outperforms even the i7.

Main thing to be noted is that in Full HD resolution, all proccys performs similar and GPU takes the role.


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I still recommend X6 1055 over X4 965
> 
> X4 965 got 3.4GHz in 4 cores and X6 1055 got 6 physical cores of 2.8 Ghz and 3 of them can go upto 3.3 ghz with turbo core technology.So in less core optimised apps (current games) you will get 3.3 Ghz per core so there wont be much difference.But in future more core optimised games will come and X4 965 will go out of the picture.This is the case of stock speeds.
> 
> ...



i will seriously consider this too


----------



## ajai5777 (May 30, 2010)

MSI 890GXM E65 @ 7.2k If you plan crossfire in future.It has got all other features like USB3,SATA3 etc. Its mATX and has 1 PCI.

ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 @ 6k No IGP,No crossfire at all with all other features like USB3,SATA3 etc. Its ATX and has 3 PCI's

First one is better future proof with a decent crossfire mode of x8-x8.Also No crossfire is better than x16-x4 crossfire.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 30, 2010)

+1 for GA-870A-UD3


----------



## harshk360 (May 30, 2010)

m confused


----------



## harshk360 (Jun 4, 2010)

hey just bought the new system, with x4 965, corsair 450, CM 690, corsair 4gb ddr3 ram, MSI 890 GXM-G65 mobo. 

I have 1 prob., the stock cooler with the cpu is ultra noisy, suggest a gud cooler under rs.2000


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> hey just bought the new system, with x4 965, corsair 450, CM 690, corsair 4gb ddr3 ram, MSI 890 GXM-G65 mobo.
> 
> I have 1 prob., the stock cooler with the cpu is ultra noisy, suggest a gud cooler under rs.2000



congrats. well looks like you one of the unlucky one who got bad X4 9*5 coolers.

for an OEM HSF, get the Skythe Katana3. or CM TX3.


----------



## harshk360 (Jun 4, 2010)

whats with the bad cooler and how is the hyper 212 plus, and plz help with a guide to install cooler


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> whats with the bad cooler and how is the hyper 212 plus, and plz help with a guide to install cooler



a member here, Pulsar_Swift got that same type of cooler. noisy & useless. he got a new one after getting the old one RMA's. also Hyper 212+ is not for AM3 socket.


----------

